# 763 Bobcat snow pusher



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

Hey all, I need to get a snow pusher for a 763. What size would be best 6 or 8 ft. ?
I'am also looking for prodution rates per hr for a 2 to 3 inch snow for 6,8 and 10 ft. snow pushers. Thanks


----------



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

Still looking for some help with this.......THANKS!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i know a guy that running an 8ft pusher on his 763


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

*763 push box*

I have used an 8' box with this machine and it works fine. I am adding a back drag to the box this year to make things a little easier.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Definately no bigger than an 8ft

www.procutfirewood.com


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

go with the 8ft, we have a 10 ft with a backdrag attachment on a 873, if your machine is the same hp try the 10 ft, seems to work great on ours


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

You guys know that this is almost 5 yrs old.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL!!! No one ever said anything about snow guys being smart. But it's fun sharing our welth of knowledge and experience anyway.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

JpLawn;1095775 said:


> You guys know that this is almost 5 yrs old.


Thats hilarious.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Brian Young;1095980 said:


> Thats hilarious.


Ya, I laughed when I noticed the date on the thread.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Even though it's old it's still relevant info.


----------

